
Show HN: A faster implementation of Git status - romka2
https://github.com/romkatv/gitstatus
======
wheresvic1
Very neat! How can we get this on bash (ubuntu)?

~~~
romka2
Take a look at the example:
[https://github.com/romkatv/gitstatus#gitstatusd](https://github.com/romkatv/gitstatus#gitstatusd).
Even though this example uses ZSH, it's just for exposition. It launches
gitstatusd, writes a request to its stdin, reads the request from stdout and
prints it. You can discern from it the format it uses for requests and
responses.

There is also a formal description of request/response format in `gitstatusd
--help`, or in
[https://github.com/romkatv/gitstatus/blob/master/src/options...](https://github.com/romkatv/gitstatus/blob/master/src/options.cc).

